# Thrush Prevention



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

thrush is a pain in the a$$. If your horse gets it, theres a nice solution. Its called Thrush Buster. Though its $12.49 a bottle.


----------



## webdawg (Jun 17, 2007)

english_rider144 said:


> thrush is a pain in the a$$. If your horse gets it, theres a nice solution. Its called Thrush Buster. Though its $12.49 a bottle.


I agree. My horses had Thrush from all the rains and Thrush Buster cure it almost over night.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I've always used Thrush Buster, and then my farrier told me something very interesting. After attending a seminar about thrush and many other conditions caused by bacterias on the sole of the hoof, he gave me this info.

They learnt that anything with tea tree oil and or eucalyptus oil worked better in preventing and treating thrush and many other conditions caused by bacterias ect. Worked better than standard treatments including Thrush Buster, as these they have found are actually detrimental in the prevention and treatment of thrush. Also, doesn't touch any of the other ickies caused by bacteria on the sole.

Told me to use Vicks Vapor Rub (or one like it with the same active ingred). I did. It works great! It's cheap. Stays on wonderfully. Protects against other ickies . :shock:

So here's one gal that was a Thrush Buster believer who now uses Vicks Vapor Rub and is very happy as are her horses.

Just a thought for your consideration.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info about vicks vapor rub!

When my horses have had thrush, I used Koppertox and while it worked, I felt it took a while and it stains everything.

I believe using Apple Cider Vinegar helps to prevent thrush.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Walkamile said:


> I've always used Thrush Buster, and then my farrier told me something very interesting. After attending a seminar about thrush and many other conditions caused by bacterias on the sole of the hoof, he gave me this info.
> 
> They learnt that anything with tea tree oil and or eucalyptus oil worked better in preventing and treating thrush and many other conditions caused by bacterias ect. Worked better than standard treatments including Thrush Buster, as these they have found are actually detrimental in the prevention and treatment of thrush. Also, doesn't touch any of the other ickies caused by bacteria on the sole.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info... I would have never thought of using it. I have been lucky *knock on wood* and have never had to deal with thrush so anything I can do to prevent it would be great.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Vicks works well, I agree! It works for fungus, bacteria, and yeast problems, all of which can look like thrush.

Another thing to use is Hydrogen Peroxide. Put some in a spray bottle and spray the whole bottom of the foot. This works well for bacteria caused infections.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

I swear by thrush buster! Although it is a little pricey (got mine for about $10), I think its well worth it. I tried soaking his feet in apple cider vinegar, but I didn't see any change. Thrust buster goes a long way, too! 
Just don't get any on your hands  it stains really badly!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Thrush is casued from bad hoof form and weak immune system... and the condidtion but there normally has to be a weakness in all three for it to take hold...

Thrush buster is nice... as well as peroxide


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I like this answer. I avoid any 'treatment' whenever possible. If I need a treatment, I want to know it works instead of having the horse immune to it.

From abouthorse.com

*Question: *How can thrush be avoided?


*Answer: *Regular, frequent cleaning helps to remove the damp dirt and manure from the hooves, allows air (oxygen) to get into the affected areas, and helps keep the foot drier. 

Keep the areas your horse stands in clean and dry. Remove manure, soiled bedding and spoiled hay.
Regular trimming helps overall hoof health. Proper trimming and shoeing helps prevent under-run or contracted heels and deep clefts where it is easier for thrush bacteria to hide.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think as a preventative I would use the apple cider vinegar over anything that is a treatment for thrush that is already there. 
So many of the treatments are very harsh chemicals that can sometimes do harm if overused. 
I keep a spray bottle of the vinegar in my tack tray. I just give them a squirt once in awhile.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Soda ended up with thrush last year due to the conditions and an injury. I used this from the Pete Ramey website. It worked really well...

*Daily* topical treatment with a 50-50 mixture of Neosporin Plus Pain (or generic triple antibiotic ointment plus) and human Athletes Foot Cream (1% Clotrimazole) continues to be the best medicine I've ever seen for deep frog sulcus infections.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^My farrier told me about that too. She says it works wonders.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I would not use Koppertox as a preventative measure. As V. said, it's a chemical and I am of the same mind not to use such things unless really necessary. Apple cider vinegar 50/50 w. water in a spray bottle is great to prevent and even help treat a minor case of thrush (make sure hooves are well cleaned), but your best method of prevention is proper hoof trimming and keeping them clean regularly -- daily is ideal. After picking, I brush my girls' feet out and then pick again if needed. I find the brushing really helps to loosen up things that you otherwise can't see.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Soda ended up with thrush last year due to the conditions and an injury. I used this from the Pete Ramey website. It worked really well...
> 
> *Daily* topical treatment with a 50-50 mixture of Neosporin Plus Pain (or generic triple antibiotic ointment plus) and human Athletes Foot Cream (1% Clotrimazole) continues to be the best medicine I've ever seen for deep frog sulcus infections.


 
But this isn't a preventative, it's a treatment, and shouldn't be overused. If it's not improving (and this applies to ANY thrush treatment) after a few days, then check environment, trim, and diet, and then finally overall health of the horse, just so no one thinks this is to be used to prevent any problems.


----------

